# Ultimate troubles with samsung laptop!



## freemason (Sep 13, 2012)

Here are some issues with my NP350U2B laptop with latest BIOS and AHCI on:

1) Wake up from S3 in text console results in blank screen (or switched off?), but system still responds to keys.

2) Disk auto-spindown on specified timeout doesn't work[/B]: camcontrol idle ada0 -t 60 has no effect, but you can still do spindown with camcontrol sleep ada0 (but it slowly wakes up right after that)

3) Of course, *backlight control isn't working*: LEDs fire up at 80% power all the time when AC is on, and all the time 13% when AC is off - and I can't switch between these values. Module acpi_video does nothing (only shows info about backlight), same with Xorg - xbacklight says "None of the screens have backlight property" (but I could adjust backlight in OpenBSD's Xorg).


And I also want to state that Fn+X keys (where X={F1,F2,F3,F4,F5,F11,F12}) show very strange behaviour: 

If I track them with *xev* they all show their key-code, but once I press any - then infinite sequence of "Key down-Key up" begins until I interrupt it with some normal keys (not ones from the set above).
Fn+F12 (which is "WiFi-key") shows same infinite "pressed-released" sequence, but also infinitely prints "." (dot) character.

I can remap all these keys with the help of *xmodmap*, but they will still do "key down - key up" sequence (But Fn+{F6,F7,F8} which stand for "Mute", "+Vol" and "-Vol" - work as expected).

After all, powerd seems to handle frequency scaling incorrectly: frequency scales, but power consumption of cpu under load rises whatever you do.


----------

